# Whistler Conditions Mid March



## The Donohoe (Oct 30, 2011)

I would go in mid feb. I have no experience in the area, however generally snow conditions are better no matter what that time of year haha.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

March is probably the best time of year for most resorts out west.

Tons of snowfall, deep base = killer time


----------



## The Donohoe (Oct 30, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> March is probably the best time of year for most resorts out west.
> 
> Tons of snowfall, deep base = killer time


Really? I always find march to be shitty compared to January and February. I have been to a ton of resorts, But every resort I've been to has followed this same pattern. It's only been in Oregon and Idaho though. Maybe I'll get to find out about Montana and Wyoming this year.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Wasatch nailed it. March should be a great time to be at Whistler. I've never actually been to Whistler, but I know that their snow is similar to what I have down in WA. And WA resorts in March are generally going great at that time.


----------



## The Donohoe (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah I guess that makes more sense, we hardly get any sort of precipitation till like mid-april early may, and by that time all the snow is pretty much gone.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

It varies from hill to hill of course but the 3 biggest snow months at MOST of the BC hills are January, December, and March. February often seems to contain a prolonged dry spell (at least the past 10 yrs).
Overall I think March is the BEST MONTH for snowboarding. Deepest base of the year, all terrain is open, tones of fresh snowfall (still cold enough to be dry snow, but warmer temps than Jan-Feb), parks are in mint shape, crowds are down from early season, and everyone is riding really strong!
As far as Whistler is concerned, it could be anything conditoin at all if you're pre-booking, but most likely EXCELLENT. Here are their montly/annual snowfall statistics for the past 8 years: Whistler Blackcomb - Weather Statistics


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

The last two years march has been the best. Now that were talking about whistler when does shell start thir ski free tickets? You fill up with atleast 10 gal and tey give yoh a buy one get one free lift tix. Great deal at whistler. If anyone knows let me know I have a mid jan trip already booked


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

Never been there at that time but this season has kicked off amazing  hope it keeps up haha


----------



## DaToast (Mar 1, 2010)

I went to Whistler in mid March a couple of years ago. In terms of snow conditions they were really great from about the middle of the mountain to the top. However, the lower sections were horrid. The bottom of the mountain snow was completely slush by mid day like sinking 3 or 4 inches down.

Although when I went there was very small lift lines and the snow up top was amazing. Also the place is so big you won't have to use the bottom half of the mountain. It is truly amazing how damn big that place is.

Here are some pictures that I got when I was there.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

It seems like winter has been starting later & later each year.
My local hill closes on the same date every year & each year they have the most accumulated snow when they close.
They still get lots of new snow even though it's closed.
You would think that if they still had snow they would stay open, nope?

If you go in March it will be awesome, they will still be getting lots of new snow. If you time it right, with the forecast. 
Hopefully you don't hit a dry spell.

TT


----------



## smakdown61 (Oct 28, 2010)

DaToast said:


> I went to Whistler in mid March a couple of years ago. In terms of snow conditions they were really great from about the middle of the mountain to the top. However, the lower sections were horrid. The bottom of the mountain snow was completely slush by mid day like sinking 3 or 4 inches down.
> 
> Although when I went there was very small lift lines and the snow up top was amazing. Also the place is so big you won't have to use the bottom half of the mountain. It is truly amazing how damn big that place is.
> 
> Here are some pictures that I got when I was there.


Those pics look amazing. Yeah, me and my buddies are advanced enough so that we normally hang out at the top anyway. Looks like March 10-17th it is...I guess the only thing else I need to worry about is college spring break? Any ideas on if it gets crowded for that?


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

smakdown61 said:


> Those pics look amazing. Yeah, me and my buddies are advanced enough so that we normally hang out at the top anyway. Looks like March 10-17th it is...I guess the only thing else I need to worry about is college spring break? Any ideas on if it gets crowded for that?


Nah, Whistler never gets crowded :laugh:


----------

